# quoi - à la fin d'une phrase



## gvergara

Salut:

Quel est le sens de quoi dans cette phrase ? C'est une interjection ? Merci

_Il nous racontait que [...] qu'il fallait pas faire des bêtises et qu'il (le maréchal des logis de Montparnasse, notre copain Pollak Henri *quoi*) allait en parler à des potes à lui..._
*De "Quel petit vélo à guidon chromé au fond de la cour ?" par Georges Perec*

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil suivant sur le forum français-anglais quoi - at the end of a sentence, en fin de phrase.


----------



## tiger44

ici quoi est très familier et montre que c'est évident qu'il est "notre copain Henri"


----------



## gvergara

Cette tournure n'exprime-t-elle pas l'impatience, l'énervement ou la colère ? Peut-on l'utiliser auprès du chef ou dans un magasin ?

Gonzalo


----------



## tiger44

oui vu que cela est évident, cela énerve le personnage quelque peu de le dire.

Mais il est utilisé que dans un langage vulgaire de nos jours.


----------



## Virtuose

Quel est-il le rôle d'un mot "quoi" ajouté par de certains Français à la fin d'une phrase dans la langue parlée?

Ex. _Tu peux le faire plus tard quoi?_
_     On pourrait aller à Paris jeudi, vendredi, même pendant le weekend _
_     quoi?_


----------



## Areyou Crazy

la bonne question! Je pense que toutes les langues ont des mots qui sont utilisés  à la fin d'une phrase pour eviter une terminaison courte Parfois j'ai l'impression qu'ils remplacent 'ouais' etc


----------



## francois_auffret

Ouais.... je dirais même plus, qu'il remplace hein, c'est à dire qu'il peut être interrogation parfois, ou un renforcement. Tout est dans le ton...


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, j'entends ce _quoi_ un peu comme le _con_ de Provencaux. Ce n'est qu'une (mauvaise) habitude linguistique, assez caractéristique de que ce qu'on appelle "la jeunesse des banlieues" en France, une sorte de ponctuation orale qui n'a aucun sens en elle-même.
Je vois d'ailleurs que le fil en français et anglais cité par Jann ne dit rien d'autre.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il me semble que ce "quoi" en fin de phrase n'est pas d'utilisation tellement courante, peut-être un tic en usage dans les banlieues, je ne l'ai guère entendu que dans la bouche du rappeur  Joey Starr qui le dit tous les trois ou quatre mots et pas seulement en fin de phrase.

Ce qui me parait plus courant, en tous cas dans le sud, c'est le "ou quoi ?" dans "tu viens ou quoi ?" il fonctionnerait également dans tes exemples. (signification: qu'est-ce que tu fais, ou proposes?).


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Punky Zoé said:


> Il me semble que ce "quoi" en fin de phrase n'est pas d'utilisation tellement courante, peut-être un tic en usage dans les banlieues


 Ah bon? 

Enfin, il y a quarante ans, lorsque j’ai fait une partie de mes études en France, ce mot était, précisément en fin de phrase, très courant! Rien de plus courant, quoi! 

Maintenant, tu me fais faire toute une série d’exemples dans ma tête. On pourrait pas s’ tromper comme ça, quoi.  (Il me revient un peu difficile d’insérer ce mot dans un contexte plus sérieux, quoi.)

Voici ce qu’en dit le TLF-i: 


> *6. *_Fam. _[En fin de phrase résumant une énumération] _Tout ce qu'ils possédaient, leur campagne, les charrettes, brancards en l'air, leurs enclos, la route, les arbres et même les vaches, un chien avec sa chaîne, tout quoi_ (CÉLINE, _Voyage_, 1932, p. 17).


 Mais, ya plus que ça, quoi. 
 ​


----------



## Punky Zoé

Mon cher Spectre 

Faudrait pas réduire mes propos, quoi !
Je parlais de l'utilisation de ce "quoi" seul en fin de phrase qui me parait régional (ça fait du bien de traiter les banlieues de région, pour une fois ! ) et plutôt du nord (au sud, comme l'a dit Marcolo, je crois dans le fil bilingue, on dirait plutôt "con"  -  en dehors du contexte - ).

Cela ne concerne pas le "ou quoi ?" dont j'ai parlé ou le "tout quoi" du TLFI qui a une autre signification liée à ce qui précède. (on pourrait en rajouter d'autres certainement, "comme quoi"...)


----------



## Dunedain

ok avec Punky Zoé, c'est du langage parlé uniquement, assez familier, une sorte de tic à éviter
Gaston Lagaffe aurait dit "M'enfin !", mais lui il est du nord...


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Je parlais de l'utilisation de ce "quoi" seul en fin de phrase qui me parait régional (ça fait du bien de traite 5b4 r les banlieues de région, pour une fois ! ) et plutôt du nord (au sud, comme l'a dit Marcolo, je crois dans le fil bilingue, on dirait plutôt "con"  -  en dehors du contexte - ).


Pas spécifiquement du Nord, non. Ou alors un Nord étendu.
Je sais par expérience que les "djeuns" des balieues parisienne, lyonnaise, grenobloise ou savoyardes le disent tout autant !


----------



## jppishka

Re bonjour,
pour moi le "quoi" en fin de phrase donne un sens nuancé a la phrase, bien au dela du tic.
"Si on allait a Paris samedi" proposition , demande, suggestion
"On va a Paris samedi quoi" :la chose a deja eté demandée, on fait jamais rien, on ne va rien faire samedi que du banal, alors on va a Paris quoi! 
"tu viens"
"tu viens quoi" : la meme chose sauf que je j'ai deja demandé 3 fois, qu'on est en retard, que tu traines, etc... (dans le sens tu viens ou pas) 
je trouve donc que le quoi apporte une precision dans le language!
C'est en tout cas comme cela que le l'utilise!
Aprés le coup de pompe, le coup de fusil, le coup de barre, est ce un coup dans l'eau??


----------



## tilt

Ceux que j'évoque, pour ma part, le disent toutes les deux phrases. La nuance se perd alors, quoi !


----------



## chouynard

Pour moi, d'outre Atlantique, ce _quoi_ est maintenant perçu comme un tic; un tic trop fréquemment entendu pour qu'il demeure sympathique. Alors, (_du coup?)_ il devient surtout agaçant.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Tout probablement, j’ai “ ramassé ” le *[...], quoi.* à Dijon – dans le “ Nord étendu ”. Mauvaise habitude, sans doute, mais comme je l’ai bien indiqué par mes exemples --

On [ne] pourrait pas s’tromper comme ça, quoi. _et_ Il me revient un peu difficile d’insérer ce mot dans un contexte plus sérieux, quoi.

-- le deuxième quoi serait plutôt incongru. Un tic, quoi. Et pourtant --



Areyou Crazy said:


> Je pense que toutes les langues ont des mots qui sont utilisés à la fin d'une phrase pour *é*viter une terminaison courte


  C’est ce qu’on appelle des particules pragmatiques ou, dans ce cas, des particules de discours de fin d'énoncé. On peut également parler de [...] particules qui ont la fonction de chercher du soutien à ce qu’on vient de dire. Il s’agit donc de mots d’une certaine importance dans le discours, quoi. 



Punky Zoé said:


> Faudrait pas réduire mes propos, quoi !


 Ma chère _Ζωή_ – je n’en avais aucune intention. 
 ​


----------



## razovsuki

Je me permets de deterer ce topic, en ce que je n'y ai pas trouve l'utilisation que j'ai moi-meme de ce "quoi" final.

Mis a part ce "quoi" que vous avez presque tous souligne au-dessus comme etant un tic de langage (ce a quoi je suis assez d'accord, bien que certaines explications essayant de lui donner un sens soit pertinentes et me parlent), pour moi ce "quoi" a toujours la signification de "en gros" comme dans l'exemple suivant :

- Alors tu y vas ou pas ?
- Ben je voudrais bien mais j'ai piscine et ma grand-mere est morte (a la piscine en plus...) donc...
- Ouai tu viens pas _quoi_ !

Qu'en pensez-vous ?? Personnellement je l'utilise toujours de cette maniere.


----------



## tilt

Plus que _en gros_, je dirais qu'il signifie _en fait_.
Il s'agit d'un usage assez différent du "tic de langage" évoqué" plus haut, car il participe réellement au sens de la phrase.


----------



## razovsuki

_en fait_, _en gros_, _pour résumer_ (moins fréquent)...
ont tous des usages similaires à _quoi_ dans l'utilisation que j'en donne.
En effet, il s'agit là d'un usage différent de celui évoqué plus haut ; je le mentionne ici par soucis d'exhaustivité 

Et puis, je trouve qu'il est important de le noter puisque c'est le seul usage cité ici qui ait réellement un sens. Autant les autres usages, les _tics_, peuvent être retirés de la phrase sans trop en changer le sens, autant celui-ci apporte une valeur de _conclusion_ à la phrase qui n'est pas à négliger.


----------



## Tontonflingueur

J'ai souvent remarqué que les gens ajoutent le mot "quoi" au fin d'une phrase, par example:
C'etait un peu impoli, quoi  (?/!)
Elle a pris pas mal de poids, quoi  (?/!)

Qu'est ce que c'est le sens de ce mot au fin de la phrase. Est-ce que c'est pour encourager une réponse, comme "n'est-ce pas?" ou comme les Suisse ajoutent "ou bien?" à leur phrases; ou peut-être c'est pour soulinger ce qu'ils viennent de dire  (...quoi!)

Merci


----------



## whatchama

le sens est grosso-modo celui-ci : tu vois ce que je veux dire. de quoi il s'agit. pas spécialement grossier, mais plutôt pauvreté de langage.

bien que n'ayant rien à voir avec la question, si l'Amérique doit avoir sa propre version de "Chtis", gros succès cinamétographique en France, je me demande si la scène "et j'vous dis quoi" aura la même saveur en anglais qu'en français.


----------



## Kibele

Bonjour,
Pourriez vous me dire ce que signifie "se débrouiller quoi" dans la phrase ci-dessous. Merci d'avance

"Mes parents étaient toujours partis et donc on était là au milieu du potager, on se débrouillait quoi!..."


----------



## TRADLADY

En fait, il s'agit de "se débrouiller" et de l'interjection quoi ! très utilisée en français courant.

Ce quoi! sert à accentuer la phrase et à marquer une sorte d'évidence. Pour dire qu'il n'y a pas d'autre façon de le dire en quelque sorte.


----------



## Karim nim

Bonjour j'espère que vous allez très bien

S'il vous j'ai remarqué que dans le langage courant certaines personnes en parlant, elles ajoutent "quoi" à la fin de leur phrase.
comme exemple: "c'est magnifique quoi."

Que signifie "quoi" que l'on ajoute ?

Merci beaucoup
bon début de semaine à vous


----------



## plantin

C'est un tic de langage chez beaucoup. On l'utilise dans la langue parlée familière, pour signifier en général une évidence: bien sûr, évidemment...
_Où as-tu mis le beurre ?_ _Ben, dans le frigo, quoi !
_
Selon le contexte, il peut aussi remplacer _en fait_:
_On était trempés, il faisait froid, on avait faim, c'était pas la joie, quoi._

ou marquer une insistance, l'impatience:
_Allez, viens, quoi !_

Voilà quelques exemples, mais je pense qu'il y a bien d'autres valeurs à ce _quoi _que les Français mettent à toutes les sauces !


----------



## Dovicia

plantin a tout dit, en tout cas cela ne change pas le sens de la phrase


----------



## OLN

C'est une de ces interjections, quoi. 

CNRTL : Quoi



> *3*. [En fin de phrase ou en incise, pour établir une connivence avec l'interlocuteur à propos de l'identification de ce dont il s'agit] _Oui, un remède pour guérir cette chose du chat. Un bibelot quoi, je ne sais pas au juste_ (Giono,_Colline_, 1929, p. 66).
> (...)
> *6*_.- Fam. _[En fin de phrase résumant une énumération] _Tout ce qu'ils possédaient, leur campagne, les charrettes, brancards en l'air, leurs enclos, la route, les arbres et même les vaches, un chien avec sa chaîne, tout quoi_ (Céline,_Voyage_, 1932, p. 17).


​


----------



## Karim nim

Merci beaucoup plantin, Dovicia et OLN pour vos réponses
c'est très clair maintenant
Bonne journée


----------

